# Bye



## drippin' rock (Dec 20, 2012)

I guess none of this will matter after tomorrow.  We will finally know if the dude had insider knowledge or just ran out of space on the rock.  So just in case........ Bye!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## ambush80 (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to see if that idjit jumps off the Bell Rock in Arizona.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 20, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> I want to see if that idjit jumps off the Bell Rock in Arizona.





Hook us up with a link to the story! I haven't heard about that.




Edit: Nevermind, I found a video!


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 20, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Hook us up with a link to the story! I haven't heard about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how many desperate people, lacking the ability to find "a reason" or an answer within themselves gave that fool some money.....wait, I guess that would make them the fools.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 20, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> I wonder how many desperate people, lacking the ability to find "a reason" or an answer within themselves gave that fool some money.....wait, I guess that would make them the fools.



I don't think any of them, or anybody else, finds any true reason within themselves. People do some odd things trying to find truth.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 20, 2012)

I will survive


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 20, 2012)

bullethead said:


> I will survive



Great.  My last few hours on Earth, and I have Gloria Gaynor in my head.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 20, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Great.  My last few hours on Earth, and I have Gloria Gaynor in my head.



Ha! Thats awesome! Me too...now!


----------



## bullethead (Dec 20, 2012)

Consider it my End-O-the World gift to my buddies.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 21, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Great.  My last few hours on Earth, and I have Gloria Gaynor in my head.





vowell462 said:


> Ha! Thats awesome! Me too...now!



Is this better?

:


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 21, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Hook us up with a link to the story! I haven't heard about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durn!  I saw this too late!  I don't have time to get out there.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 21, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Is this better?
> 
> :



A little bit.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 21, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Durn!  I saw this too late!  I don't have time to get out there.





I wonder if he jumped?


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 21, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I wonder if he jumped?



11:11 AM.  Soon.......


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 21, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> 11:11 AM.  Soon.......



http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/valleyfever/2012/12/peter_gerstens_at_bell_rock_bu.php


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 21, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/valleyfever/2012/12/peter_gerstens_at_bell_rock_bu.php



That's the same 'faith' that I employ.

I ain't jumping til the portal opens either.

That guy's a bum.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Dec 22, 2012)

We're still alive


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok.  I gave it an extra day or so in case somebody counted wrong, but nuthin'.  Back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## Zelix (Dec 27, 2012)

The world ended and I missed it. Bummer.


----------

